# MODL Revision In October - 2009



## ausdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

Observer Research Foundation - Australia and India: a people-based partnership

Observer Research Foundation - Australia and India: a people-based partnership


Article Says -


"The Deputy Prime Minister and I have announced a review of the migration occupations in demand list, 
the MODL, which is due to report at the end of October this year.

The MODL is the skills migration targeting mechanism that provides a framework for forward planning.

The intention is to make the MODL more forward looking, thus putting the onus on the temporary and 
permanent employer sponsored visa categories to respond to the current skills shortages."


Cheers,

Ausdrmz


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for sharing AD


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

that kind of sounds ominous. Does that mean if they revise the MODL and your occupation is not on it, then you get pushed back in the queue?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes that is what it means..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks AD.. 

Anj, probably you would like to answer 

1. Does it apply for peple applying after Oct or all who had applied even before. I am planning to apply for Migration t Australia this november. 

2. If MODL changes then CSL also gets updated (for IT)?

Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

i am sorry, cant answer ur first question, i am yet to read the entire article but in current scenario they dont consider old MODLs or CSLs, all applications that do not fall in MODL or CSL go back in the que after the change of list.

as for CSL and MODL list, all MODLs from IT fall in CSL as well. there is no diff CSL for IT. Hope i am making sense..


----------



## ausdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

*MODL - Oct 09 Revision*

_that kind of sounds ominous. Does that mean if they revise the MODL and your occupation is not on it, 
then you get pushed back in the queue ?_

For some of the applicants MODL decides their eligibility criteria in point test 
(MODL - 15 points). So, It should not be affecting lodged applications for their eligibility part.

But for the priority processing, if one occupation goes out of MODL, 
applicant may be pushed to bottom of the pile.
That is lodged applicantions priority can be affected by this change.


_Does it apply for people applying after Oct or all who had applied even before. 
I am planning to apply for Migration to Australia this november ?_

I think, the list will be effective immediately after revision.
So I prefer you to speed up and lodge your application ASAP.


_If MODL changes then CSL also gets updated (for IT)?_

Yes, only "MODL" IT occupations are considered under CSL.


But it is too early to make any assumptions on what are the occupations
going to be added or removed in revised list.
Even we cannot predict how it is going to affect lodged MODL applicants.

Hope we hear some more additional infos from MARA agents.


Cheers

Ausdrmz


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

it will definitely affect those who applies after october since the new rules will be effective from october. but im confused as to how it will affect those who have already applied under the old MODL list.

edited to add: never mind. by the time i typed this up others have already answered my questions and concerns.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

ausdreams said:


> Observer Research Foundation - Australia and India: a people-based partnership
> 
> Observer Research Foundation - Australia and India: a people-based partnership
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this. Some useful information.


----------



## ausdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

*Additional Updates From DIAC on MODL Revision*

Find the below links for DIAC Latest Updates on MODL Revision Plan -

Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL) review opens for submissions -

Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL) Review opens for submissions

Frequently Asked Questions - Review of the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL) -

Frequently Asked Questions - Review of the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL)

Regards,

Ausdrmz


----------



## ausdreams (Nov 11, 2008)

*CSL to be "Phased Out" after the review of MODL*

Frequently Asked Questions - Review of the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL) -

Q3. When will the new MODL be implemented?

The arrangements for the transition to the new MODL will be determined once the outcomes of the review are finalised. 

The Critical Skills List will remain in place while the review is in progress and then be phased out following the implementation of any recommendations flowing from the review.

Q4. What will happen to priority processing of CSL applications?

Occupations which are listed on the CSL receive priority processing, which assists the targeting of the migration program. These arrangements will continue until the review is finalised. Once the review is finalised, arrangements for phasing out the CSL will be announced.

Cheers,

Ausdrmz


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone..I got my answer..


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

As far as I understand the report will be published in October. This does not necessarily mean that the MODL itself will be revised by then and/or any recommendations in the report will be implemented by then. But of course it is impossible to say.

Once your application is in you are safe as far as MODL points are concerned. But if there is a change in processing times as a result of any modification to the MODL, then of course everyone is affected. 

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## szabina (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

New Issues paper is on the immi website.

Cheers, Sz


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

So we are still under the dark, i am confused about the CSL, whether it will be change just after the new MODL in Oct'09 or later in the year, this is very daunting, Aus policies keeps on changing, I am a IT Security professional and my skill is in CSL, but afraid that if it would be removed than what?


----------

